# 60 cm German searchlights WW2 - Carbon arc



## flux82 (Jun 17, 2018)

I've rescued two 60 cm German carbon arc searchlights from WW2, similar to this:







The owner of the building wanted to get rid of them as scrap metal, but I want to see if I can get them up and running again. Since the output (according to Wikipedia) is 135 million candelas, I guss this is the right forum to ask if anybody have any experience with this kind of equipment. Please let me know if I’m at the wrong place.

The original 8kw aggregate is lost, so they got re-plugged in early 1990's, so they can run from a three-phase power outlet. I read that they need 5,6kw power each, so perhaps not the ordinary house outlet. Last time they were used was in the 1990’s. After that they was placed in a parking garage and built in, discovered again when the building was renovated.


Does anybody have any experience with such things? 
Anybody know if it possible to buy new carbon "sticks" (or what they are called). Got only 10 left?
Please share your thoughts about my project.
Are these two worth anything?


This is the type:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_searchlights_of_World_War_II#60_Centimetre


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 18, 2018)

There's a member here who has some decent exp with those larger carbon arc lights, I messaged him and hopefully he can lend you an assist.


----------



## BVH (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't have experience with any German Carbon Arc Anti-Aircraft lights but did have a U.S. General Electric 60"/150cm Carbon Arc light for a few years. It would be very helpful if you could post a ton of pics showing all electrical parts of the light from the power cord/power input box all the way to the Carbon Rod holders. How knowledgeable in "electrical" are you? When you say they are re-configured to run off of 3-Phase power, is there a device to convert the AC power to DC? What are the lengths and diameters of the two Carbon Rods? These are just a few preliminary questions and there will be a lot more to determine if we can assist you. Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## broadgage (Jul 14, 2018)

Large arc lamps usually run at about 80 volts direct current and about 100 amps, more in larger ones. The classic way of providing this was a mobile generator with a 110/120 volt DC output and a dropper resistance.

To use a modern 3 phase AC supply would require a 3 phase step down transformer and a rectifier.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 20, 2018)

For some reason I watched a bunch of you-tube videos on Carbon Arc lights today. Amazing stuff!


----------



## lightknot (Jul 31, 2018)

Subscribed.
Bring on the beamshots.


----------



## GregP507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tig welding electrodes may work to replace the carbon electrodes.


----------

